

PostgreSQL magazine: Issue #00 is out  - deedee
http://pgmag.org/

======
apinstein
Congrats to the team that put this magazine together. The first issue is
great, covering important topics comprehensively and I even learned a few
things I didn't know about. As a 14-year postgres user, I am very excited by
the recent burst in interest in postgres and look forward to a very bright
future for my favorite db!

------
mcginleyr1
Mirror

<http://partswarm.com/issue-00.english.screen.72dpi.pdf>

